# Need a simple Music player.



## TechnoBOY (Sep 26, 2014)

I need a simple music player for android.Just need an option to add album art and don't like bulky ones!


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 26, 2014)

Try Musixmatch , Its awesome, download lyrics automatically


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 26, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Try Musixmatch , Its awesome, download lyrics automatically



been using it for two months, the UI needs improvements , major ones. still couldn't figure out how to make a playlist, it does not even show newly added mp3s even after refresh.


----------



## srkmish (Sep 26, 2014)

My fav is Xplay. Minimalistic with simple equalizer and the best part it has the lockscreen interface to directly change songs.


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 27, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> been using it for two months, the UI needs improvements , major ones. still couldn't figure out how to make a playlist, it does not even show newly added mp3s even after refresh.


But still it good


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 27, 2014)

What's wrong with Play Music ?


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 27, 2014)

Use play music - Its pre-installed and minimal too

- - - Updated - - -

Or buy PowerAMP, you won't regret!


----------



## tkin (Sep 28, 2014)

Buy Poweramp, the most vfm app in android imho.


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 28, 2014)

+1 to poweramp if OP can buy it


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 28, 2014)

I forgot to mention ttpod. Get ttpod if you are on Android 4.3 or lower as it isn't available on 4.4


----------



## bibinjohn (Sep 29, 2014)

try apollo music player by the cyanogenmod it is very simple music player. you can download it from xda developers forum. 
according my opinion the best music player is poweramp player. but is not free


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 29, 2014)

^Apollo is no different than Play Music. Why add another app?


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 2, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Use play music - Its pre-installed and minimal too


Well it cant add album art!

- - - Updated - - -



anupam_pb said:


> What's wrong with Play Music ?


Need to add album art,unfortunately Play music cant add !

- - - Updated - - -



abhigeek said:


> Try Musixmatch , Its awesome, download lyrics automatically


Love the UI!Good one


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 2, 2014)

[MENTION=285910]TechnoBOY[/MENTION] you are welcome


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 2, 2014)

Ok tried Poweramp its good!So will buy Poweramp


----------



## kool (Oct 9, 2014)

Suggest me any best music player which supports:

1. "Recently" added music playlist
2.  Folder selection , excluding ringtone folder.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 9, 2014)

kool said:


> Suggest me any best music player which supports:
> 
> 1. "Recently" added music playlist
> 2.  Folder selection , excluding ringtone folder.


Ttpod. If you are on 4.3 or lower you'll find it on play store. On 4.4 you can get it on blackmart.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 9, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Ttpod. If you are on 4.3 or lower you'll find it on play store. On 4.4 you can get it on blackmart.


Ttpod I dint find it can u share link


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 9, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> Ttpod I dint find it can u share link


Download from blackmart.

Blackmart is a appstore alternative and well the name suggests it all.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 9, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Download from blackmart.
> 
> Blackmart is a appstore alternative and well the name suggests it all.


But iam in 4.3


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 9, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> But iam in 4.3


Zippyshare.com - com.sds.android.ttpod-7.3.0-APK4Fun.com.apk


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 9, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Zippyshare.com - com.sds.android.ttpod-7.3.0-APK4Fun.com.apk


Thanks for the share man


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 9, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> Thanks for the share man


Anytime. And do tell whether you like the app or not.


----------



## promo87 (Oct 17, 2014)

I would say GooglePlay Music is just the best at this point. So, I'd say try using it out other than that you can also try double twist but Google Play Music is best when it come to sense and simplicity.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 17, 2014)

But even the Stock android player can display Album art. Just put the album art image in the folder containing your soundtracks.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 17, 2014)

Ttpod downloads album art itself, has inbuilt lyrics downloader too


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 15, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> Ttpod downloads album art itself, has inbuilt lyrics downloader too



Is English version available


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 15, 2015)

i had the english one only..just dont update it.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Feb 15, 2015)

I also wanted a music player tried out the above suggested ones and they are great...

but none of the media players are able to stream music via wifi direct to tv or other multimedia system

my friends Samsung and Sony devices are able to do so by their own inbuilt player. Sony has throw option and Samsung has something similar.

any help?

- - - Updated - - -

If i want to download Sony's walkman app could someone tell me how?


----------



## $hadow (Feb 16, 2015)

gamefreak4770k said:


> I also wanted a music player tried out the above suggested ones and they are great...
> 
> but none of the media players are able to stream music via wifi direct to tv or other multimedia system
> 
> ...



XDA is your place


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 16, 2015)

^^Yes XDA


----------



## kool (Feb 19, 2015)

Suggest me music player that saves playlist after restart of phone. In google Play Music after restarts it looses playlist songs. 

My all songs are on SD card.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 20, 2015)

kool said:


> Suggest me music player that saves playlist after restart of phone. In google Play Music after restarts it looses playlist songs.
> 
> My all songs are on SD card.



Any basic player will do that. Try out shuttle free version.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 21, 2015)

+1 to Shuttle+ music player.


----------



## chitvan (Feb 22, 2015)

+1 poweramp


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 22, 2015)

+1 to Shuttle Music Player


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 23, 2015)

chitvan said:


> +1 poweramp





axes2t2 said:


> +1 to Shuttle+ music player.





SaiyanGoku said:


> +1 to Shuttle Music Player





$hadow said:


> Any basic player will do that. Try out shuttle free version.


Shuttle seems to be a upgraded version of play music


----------



## $hadow (Feb 23, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Shuttle seems to be a upgraded version of play music



You can say that it is more of a flexible version of play music.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 2, 2015)

I might try Shuttle music for my android. Thanks guys.

I know this is an old thread but i just want to say thank you.


----------



## akashrajgure (Apr 10, 2015)

MixZing Music Player will let you download missing album art.
MixZing Music Player for Android


----------



## Kymy414 (Jun 9, 2015)

+1 to Shuttle as well or if you can purchase PowerAMP =))


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jun 10, 2015)

akashrajgure said:


> MixZing Music Player will let you download missing album art.
> MixZing Music Player for Android


Ok will try


----------



## vikas tanwar (May 31, 2016)

For android you can use the MediaPlayer class and its method over some buttons to play and pause the file.


----------



## vikas tanwar (Jun 7, 2016)

I think Google play music is the best player for Android smartphones because Google Play Music is a one of a kind music player in that it's both a streaming service and a standalone music player.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 16, 2016)

Try Black Player, very minimalistic and has everything you need it


----------



## Boterhoven (Jun 18, 2016)

Google play music is good for Android.


----------



## sharansingh (Jul 14, 2016)

Try musicxmatch or google play music both are good and simple.


----------



## topgear (Jul 14, 2016)

This is the best IMO : Music Player by Leopard V7
Music Player - Android Apps on Google Pla


----------



## vikas tanwar (Sep 23, 2016)

In my opinion *Shuttle* is a simple Music player and also best looking music player apps on Android.


----------



## Tomal (Sep 24, 2016)

Musixmatch is great for Artwork and lyrics. But, I doubt about it's simplicity for you. I think it's simple but to you, it might not be.


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2016)

Anyone tried AIMP on Android ??


----------



## krish1997 (Sep 30, 2016)

topgear said:


> Anyone tried AIMP on Android ??



groove music which is exclusive for windows 10 is awesome as it arranges all the albums orderly by scanning the system and it  is easy to create playlist by selecting folders


----------



## vikas tanwar (Dec 15, 2016)

In my opinion Google Play Music is a special music player in that it’s both a streaming service and a standalone music player.


----------

